# some random pics from my 65g



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## plevtor (May 6, 2004)

Wow,

whats that crayfish looking thing in the third picture


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

its a porcelain crab.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

me like


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why do u always steal pics and claim them as yours


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> why do u always steal pics and claim them as yours


 steal what pics?????


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

umm what the f*ck?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> why do u always steal pics and claim them as yours


 He owns GrimReefers.com







duh!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that madarin green goby looks so good, it looks photoshopped


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice sly! Love the coral! Btw there his pics.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn nice mandarin, slylie!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks awesome slylie


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't know what any of those things are, but I like it. The coral-looking things, the crabs and shrimps in the rocks, the fish swimming around. Reef systems look so serene.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks guys...









i just noticed if u look in the third picture, of the porcelain 'crab', pokeing his head out from behind the rock is my lawnmower blenny.


----------

